
My Love Letter to the Chevy Bolt - eik3_de
https://medium.com/@chacon/my-love-letter-to-the-chevy-bolt-e970c63963dd
======
prostoalex
I think they gloss over the two big advantages of a Model S - a network of
free superchargers and autopilot.

Some out-of-town trips might change

> you do not ever spend a minute at a gas station ever again

into

> you might spend hours chasing free public chargers, and with some of them
> you might find out they're taken, blocked by other cars, have an adapter
> incompatible with yours (Chademo, etc.) or just plain out of service

~~~
smt88
> _I think they gloss over the two big advantages of a Model S - a network of
> free superchargers and autopilot._

There's also Tesla's discounted insurance program, lifetime warranty, and
brand value. (Brand value has a real value to the buyer when selling the car.)

